# possum meat



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hi,

Possum meat can be translated as "carne muerta"?

"However, eating undercooked bear, walrus, racoon, or possum meat also may cause this disease (Trichinosis)".

Thanks,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## argosdex

zarigüeya, comadreja

Picture

http://jriddell.org/photos/2005-04-24-sydney-possum.jpg


----------



## helenduffy

The possum is a wild animal that looks like a big rat.  It is actually a marsupial.  In Nicaragua le dicen "zorro,"  aunque este palabra tambien se aplica al "fox."


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Thanks a lot, Argos!

*Erasmo.*


----------



## Soy Yo

Possum (término coloquial para opossum) es un animal silvestre. Aquí lo ves.

Un amigo mío mexicano me dijo que se conoce en México como "tecuate" "tecuache" o algo por el estilo. No recuerdo...  


Haciendo un "google" he encontrado "tlacuache"...obviamente palabra azteca/nahuatl.


----------



## Moritzchen

Yes, "tacuache". Y hay quien lo coma, acá tienes algunas recetas.


----------



## Soy Yo

Gracias, Moritz, ya lo he encontrado en mi Pequeño Larousse (gracias a tu ayuda).  Cuba y México: Pequeño mamífero insectívoro. // México: zaragüeya. Cuba: Mentira.

Jeje... ¡esas mentirosas zarigüeyas!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Muchas gracias a todos. Y, ¿la diferencia entre possum y opossum es como aligator y gator?, ¿ambas formas son correctas?

Atentamente,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## Soy Yo

El diccionario dice "possum": opossum

Pero no todo el mundo acepta "possum". Un día visitaba en una residencia (hogar) para ancianos y los viejos estaban congregados para una actividad que era un juego... la meta era nombrar un animal para cada letra del alfabeto. Cuando llegaron a la letra "P" una viejita exclamó "POSSUM" y la animadora dijo No, no, no! La palabra es "*O*possum" así que tu aporte no vale." Imagínate!!! Me dio risa a mí porque todo el mundo de donde vivo yo dice "possum".


----------



## loladamore

Moritzchen said:


> Yes, "tacuache". Y hay quien lo coma, acá tienes algunas recetas.


 
No, t*l*acuache. Pay attention!


----------



## Soy Yo

loladamore said:


> No, t*l*acuache. Pay attention!


 
Pero en mi Pequeño Laroussito sale como "Tacuache", Lolita.


----------



## loladamore

I stand admonished, Soy Yo. The Academia Mexicana also has *tacuache* as a *variante de tlacuache*. 

I was just trying to provoke my friend Moritzchen  .


----------



## M.mac

> ¿la diferencia entre possum y opossum es como aligator y gator?, ¿ambas formas son correctas?


Es como dice Soy Yo, todo el mundo dice possum (aunque viene de opossum), y para que no te critiquen puedes poner, al momento de escribirlo, un apóstrofo: *'possum*


----------



## M.mac

Oh yes, and here they're a major pest, they kill the native trees by eating the bark... so nobody feels bad if they get run over! I can't imagine many people scrape them off the road and cook them, Moritzchen!


----------



## Moritzchen

Don't shoot the messenger M.mac. I don't even like seeing them.


----------



## Mate

M.mac said:


> Oh yes, and here they're a major pest, they kill the native trees by eating the bark... so nobody feels bad if they get run over! I can't imagine many people scrape them off the road and cook them, Moritzchen!


Como me llamó la atención tu comentario me puse a buscar y encontré que el possum de NZ, introducido desde Australia en 1837, es distinto de el de América. El de allá es una terrible plaga de los bosques nativos, mientras que el de aquí se dedica mayormente a comer insectos, frutas y pollitos. En lo que coincido es en que hay que estar realmente hambreado para comerse uno; tienen un olor repugnante.


----------



## Moritzchen

Mate, tiene algo que ver con la comadreja? O son dos bichos distintos?


----------



## Mate

Moritzchen said:


> Mate, tiene algo que ver con la comadreja? O son dos bichos distintos?


Es el mismo bicho, pero la comadreja verdadera es del hemisferio Norte. A ver, el nombre correcto es zarigüeya. Cuando llegaron los españoles le pusieron "comadreja", del mismo modo que le pusieron avestruz al ñandú, perdiz al tinamú, etc. Les pusieron el nombre de lo más parecido que conocían.


----------



## Moritzchen

Ah! Gracias por el desasne.


----------



## Gato_Gordo

*Tacuache* también se usa en México para nombrar los abrigos ostentosos de mal gusto y/o pieles baratas (piel de *tlacuache* en vez de mink ^_^)

*Tacuache* también se dice de los tacos que se comen en la calle, sobre todo cuando son de ingredientes misteriosos (los mas buenos son de perro felíz ^_^)


----------



## cjwoodso

En el Perú se llama Muca


ciao


----------



## scotu

A *possum* is any of about 63 small to medium-sized arboreal marsupial species native to Australia, New Guinea and Sulawesi. The name derives from their resemblance to the opossums of the Americas and, unlike most names applied to Australian fauna in the early years of European colonisation, happens to be accurate: the opossums of America are distant relatives. (The name is from Algonquian _wapathemwa_, not Greek or Latin, so the plural is _possums_, not _possa_.) _Possum_ is also used in North America as a diminutive for the Virginia Opossum.

from:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Possum


----------



## lforestier

possum meat es la carne del animal, sea comadreja o zarigüeya. No tiene nada que ver con animal muerto. Lo que dice la frase que la enfermedad se puede contraer adémas comiendo carne de oso, mapache, etcetera sin cocerlo completamente. 

No coman ceviche de animal silvestre ni un asado tres cuartos.


----------



## Mate

En el link "this" the Moritz, _Didelphis albiventris_ es igualita a las que me comen los pollitos en el campo. ¡Bicho de miércoles!


----------



## Moritzchen

El ceviche no es de pescado, o de algún fruto del mar? 
Ahora a investigar la zarigüeya. Wiki dice que también es de la familia de los didélfidos, mirad!


----------



## lforestier

Un sushi  terrestre, pues


----------



## Mate

Forest tiene razón, esto derivó en una discusión acerca de taxonomía de los mustélidos y los marsupiales. ¿Porqué será que siempre pasan estas cosas a estas horas?


----------



## lforestier

Siempre es muy interesante y educativo. Pero a veces pienso que el de la pregunta inicial se queda perplejo de tanta discusión sin contestarle la duda original.


----------



## Mate

Sin embargo ahora Erasmo puede escribir todo un tratado. Algo mucho más importante que un simple "paper". Si él quiere, claro.


----------



## Moritzchen

Mustélidos y Marsupiales. Los Montesco y los Capuleto del siglo XXI!


----------



## lforestier

Es cierto. Hasta puede ponerle nombre científico a los animales mencionados en su tradución. 

Una duda,  ¿como le dicen en Chile a la carne que apenas se asa (casi cruda) que se acostumbra comer allá? Tenía un  vecino de Santiago que así comía el asado y le tenía un nombre especial.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Santas Zarigüeyas, batman!

No pensé en que mi *possum* trajera tanta _*cola*_... como siempre una muestra del entusiasmo y la solidaridad de l@s forer@s... je je

Ah, y por cierto, sí, el cebiche es un plato preparado a  base de pescado cocinado sólo con limón (me declaro ignorante de la preparación del sushi) y especias... ¡y es delicioso!

Atentamente,


----------



## Soy Yo

M.mac said:


> Oh yes, and here they're a major pest, they kill the native trees by eating the bark... so nobody feels bad if they get run over! I can't imagine many people scrape them off the road and cook them, Moritzchen!


 
Is the possum not "native" to New Zealand?


----------



## 50something

Helen, sabes si alguien de Nicaragua podría confirmarnos el uso de "zorro" para definir a un "marsupial", personalmente me parece algo muy extraño. Si fuera cierto, me pregunto cómo le llaman al "zorro"?.

Gary


----------



## mauma84

Hola!

Encontré este hilo que,, aunque es de hace mucho tiempo espero que igual sirva la info que coloco:

"Zarigüeya" es totalmente diferente a "comadreja" según lo que veo en internet.

En la siguiente página:
http://www.minifauna.com/categorias/animales-exoticos/

se indica una descripción de varias especies para hacer la comparación. 

Possum o opossum entran en la categoría de zarigüeyas pero en algunas páginas encuentro que lo traducen como "oposum" que no sé si sea del todo correcto. Al menos en la RAE no está.

Saludos,

M4


----------

